# Sub $100 160 gram saddle?



## B16A2NR (May 9, 2009)

I know its a far stretch but I'm looking for a budget 160+- 10g saddle that is under $100. I got a nice Selle Success 203g on ebay for $55 but wouldn't mind spending more to save some g's. Preferably a flow saddle but I am open to any idea other than a non-padded carbon saddle.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's one for $75.00 at 145 grams. It's a carbon saddle with a padded layer on top.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/michellebikeshop/item?lid=7473391&source=Vendio:Google%20Product%20Search


----------



## B16A2NR (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for showing me that. I looked up a few high res pics from the manufacturer and its butt ugly. I'm open to the idea of a used Sub $100 saddles too.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

If you search often enough and have a little patience, you can find a new carbon braided saddle on ebay for less than $150. I know you said $100, but I recently saw a NEW Fizik Antares carbon braided saddle (145g) that sold at $122. Just two days ago, a vendor advertised a brand new Fizik Arione Cx carbon braided saddle for $135 SHIPPED (BIN option). I waited several hours before deciding....and of course it was sold 

Point is...if you are willing to spend just a bit more, you can get a NEW saddle that is very light and very close to your budget. GLWS.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Keep in mind Fizik has a tendency top stretch the truth. I've have a few Arione CX saddles with carbon rails and the lightest of the group was 172 grams.


FWIW I have one of these on my tt bike:

http://cgi.ebay.com/110g-selle-Mere...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6442acf6

Comfortable to me since the shape works well with my backside.:thumbsup:


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't want to save weight on a saddle. At 100$ you may only find torture saddles.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I picked up my Selle San Marco Aspide - Racing saddle for $38 shipped to my door from Ebay. It was a take off of a new bike and had 2 little straches on the rails. It was a steal. It's a little hard but thank goodness my bibs have awesome padding. Search Ebay for a few days and you will find one. Good Luck.

Rob


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

tioga spider is cheap and light. never used it, but looks similarly shaped to the slr?


----------



## B16A2NR (May 9, 2009)

s4gobabygo said:


> tioga spider is cheap and light. never used it, but looks similarly shaped to the slr?


That thing looks horribly not padded. Swiss cheese holes to save weight? 

It looks like a used Selle San Marco Aspide is the way to go for cheap, padded and lightweight.


----------



## B16A2NR (May 9, 2009)

Sooo happy. Swiped a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow 125g for $109 shipped Buy it now. Guy mistakingly listed it as a Flite saddle, but pics clearly show its SLR Carbonio flow. To top it off I get $4 in ebay bucks = $105 shipped.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

now that's a deal B16A2NR wow...i just scored that carbonio in white for 152 so you scored


----------



## B16A2NR (May 9, 2009)

foofighter said:


> now that's a deal B16A2NR wow...i just scored that carbonio in white for 152 so you scored


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

foofighter said:


> now that's a deal B16A2NR wow...i just scored that carbonio in white for 152 so you scored


Where'd you get it for that price? That's an excellent price, too.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

flebay


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

foofighter said:


> flebay


Ah, where else.

Brand new, not factory defect? I have one that I like a lot and want to pick up another.

Since we're on the topic, mine weighs 135g, not the advertised 125g. I know it's common with Selle Italia, but none the less annoying.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

yup, i weighed mine as well and it was 135g at least we know it's consistent from me to you LOL

It was slightly used so no biggie for me


----------



## ptech (Aug 20, 2009)

I know this is a dead post, but for those who are looking, I purchased a Ritchey WCS Streem Carbon saddle on eBay a few months ago for $108. It may have been a previous year model, but it's 145g according to Ritchey. I've put a few hundred miles on it so far and like it better than the Arione and Antares models I tried out. It has a nice unique 'Lorica' material as the primary padding. However, on century rides I plan to throw on a comfier saddle.


----------

